

Cosmology in Ten Minutes - DaniFong
http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/cosmology-in-ten-minutes/

======
teamonkey
Thanks for that, Dani. For an astrophysics geek like me this is a huge deal
and that post was beautifully clear and eloquent. I imagine there are some
very excited cosmologists right now.

------
ardit33
wait, i thought that the background radiation is not actually completely even,
and that in some areas there is up to 10% difference from the average.

~~~
DaniFong
The background radiation has fluctuations, but until the data from WMAP came
out, these fluctuations were thought to be consistent with a nearly-scale
invariant Gaussian distribution.

In general, however, the background radiation is pretty smooth -- smooth
enough that before WMAP the larger fluctuations were essentially unknown.

